# HELP with CRUEL store keeper! MUST READ!



## hummingbird (Dec 30, 2011)

I have an issue with my local pet store. Normally they have about 20-30 Bettas in a small 5 gallon tank all squished together! It's horrific! Dead Bettas floating everywhere and disease will probably kill them all. 
Thats why i decided to rescue a few of them.  
I have a 60 gal tank so that should be fine for a few of them to live and not have to suffer anymore!
There's also not much cover or plants in that small 5 gallon tank.
Arn't Betas mostly solitary fish anyways? 
Stupid idiot store keeper also ripped me off in the past with WAAAAAAYYY over priced supplies and not to mention, fish(Bettas are being sold for $15-20. 
Yes maybe they are worth that much but certainly NOT in that condition!
People are so cruel sometimes! :evil:
I want to place a complaint but the store keeper has a lot of authority in my small twon......help!


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

15-20 dollars? i got mine for only $5...so thats like 3x more...wow...why dont people think that if they take care of the fish better and healthier...betta would live longer and look better instead of buying more fish every week...i dont know how to help tho ):


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

I can get them for $2.99, in about 300x better condition than that too! 
Poor little bettas :'(


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Get the authorities involved! But first talk to him, explain to him why he cannot let this go on. Maybe if you are resonable he will even let you help him work out a better arangement. Maybe you can help him get all the boys seperated into CLEAN containers, and you can help him start a 3-4 girl sorority in the 5 gallon that all the bettas are in, and then get the rest of the girls into their own CLEAN containers. He might even make more money selling the 3-4 girls as a sorority. Make sure everything is clean, and try to get him to charge less for bettas that aren't worth as much as he's selling them for. Get him to medicate the injured and sick ones, and then you get happy bettas and he in the long run gets more money. Help him out, he might just be someone that doesn't understand, and thinks that bettas are just like other fish. If he is still a big mean betta hating bully after you offer to help, then you CALL THE AUTHORITIES! Tell them what he's been doing, and tell them the proper conditions for bettas so they can see how cruel he is for themselves!


----------



## hummingbird (Dec 30, 2011)

I have already told him that what he's doing is cruel. He olld me to mind my own buisness or he'll call the guards on me.....so i left.......What else what i supposed to do?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I wouldn't support that store, even though you feel bad for the fish, you are just giving them the means to keep doing it because to them it's like "well heck, the fish are selling, right?". A rescue fish should be one you got for free.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

.... Do animal services exist for fish near you? :/ usually they are for any other animal. But, ripping you off technically is not illegal.

If you cannot find the legal authorities to take action, then boycot. bash that reputation of his. I've fair warned many people to go to Edmonton rather than this store. Some still go there - but not as many. Get the word out. Have pictures taken in the store and AFTER you get the bettas home, and after they are healthy.


----------



## hummingbird (Dec 30, 2011)

How would that help? It's a farily small shop so how would i possibly do anything like pictures?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

If it were me, I would take pictures even inside the small shop, and ignore the weird and/or dirty looks I might get.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do it all the time :| -cough- and get strange looks o.o I just explain I wanted to show a friend.

I'm technically not lying.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

Report him to the Better Business Bureau for selling diseased fish!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hmm there we go :lol:


----------



## Oiseau (Nov 8, 2011)

I recently had to report a pet store as well.. You can contact the BBB (as already mentioned) or your local SPCA. Google "pet store abuse" and see if any of the top results lead you to people you can call about this. That's what I did.  Be sure to keep documentation of interactions with the owner (time, date, what was said) if you plan to report them to the BBB.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I know this is all really overwhelming! I keep trying to overthrow PetCo, but it's a chain store so.... that could be a bit difficult. You want to stop this sceevy man from hurting anymore defenseless fishies. I


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Luckily, this store isn't a chain store  you cannot destroy chain stores. ever so many have tried, and failed with the best of chain stores :-(


----------



## kmcclasky (Dec 31, 2011)

Call a animal center near you that specializes in fish


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

You could start with a letter to the editor of your local newspaper then get online and look for any local forums, local twitterers/facebookers, etc. and spread the word that way. You could even get a few friends together and stand across the street from the store and protest with signs! OCCUPY PET SHOP! Make sure the local TV station news team knows you will be there and they will come and do a story.

All this is legal and will make the store keeper think twice about how he keeps his animals because his business will suffer.


----------



## fireheartrox (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW!!! That is Horrific! I know of some places where they will take the bettas in bad condition and nurish them back to help. Stores who do that should not be able to sell fish..... They are killing them. Are the Bettas you buy cheap???


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

-cough-Itakethebettasinbadconditionandnurishthembacktohealth-cough- >.>

And they do sell fish. Fish are quantity, not quality. The fish in that store he is talking about are like... what, 10-20 or more dollars? not worth sick bettas for sure. He also rips off their money - expensive tanks. that should not be so expensive.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

i agree, this is what you have to do, take pictures and get the authorities involved


----------



## hummingbird (Dec 30, 2011)

For sure guys. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I second the Letter to the Editor idea. Newspapers still reach a lot of people. If that store has a Facebook page you could post the pictures you take of the store to their wall. I know some local places I search have a google page where you can write comments about the store. 

I hope you can crush those guys! Those who are evil to fishes, BEWARE!


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Is he being purposely cruel or is he just ignorant? Sometimes people just don't know any better. There is a TON of misinformation running rampant in those little pet stores. Heck, it happens in the big chain stores too! In cases with folks that are ignorant, trying to politely educate them by providing facts and proper information is a better route. Print out information to bring with you when you voice your concerns. If he decides to to continue the cycle of neglect/abuse then you take more aggressive action.

Something to keep in mind though.... confronting someone and pointing out they are not caring for their animals properly often times does not go over well, no matter how polite you are. Especially with people that think of themselves as "experts" like the store owner probably does.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

No the man is just cruel, he may be ignorant as well but he is cruel and doesn't care.


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder (Dec 12, 2011)

Be careful with the picture idea; you don't want to get hit with a slander/libel lawsuit. Always approach these things with nothing but facts.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

My computer did something wierd to my last message. Here is the real message:
I know this is all really overwhelming! I keep trying to overthrow PetCo, but it's a chain store so.... that could be a bit difficult. You want to stop this sceevy man from hurting anymore defenseless fishies. If I were there with you we'd march right down to that store snap as many photos as we want, tape and write down everything we said to him and everything he said back, and finally shut this man DOWN!!! He doesn't deserve the money he earns. You need to find others who are dissatified with him and then raise up against him! If your town is a small town then he is probably among only a few petshops in town, you can probably find alot of people who don't like his business. Also call the BBB like I said before.


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

How about calling to the corporate of the store . I had this issue before with Wall mart. I spoke to the manager and she was very understandable about it. She gave me corporate phone #. When I called corporate , I explained to them the reason, but I also told them that I live in the neighborhood where we have a lot of families with children who usually go to the store . I also told them that now because of the dead fish parents don’t want to take children to the store, because of the cruelty… I lied to them of course thinking that reputation of the store would be important for them.

The person from corporate was really understandable and she recorded everything and they even call me back. 

Somehow that store don’t sell any fish anymore. I think they had many complains about that so finally they made decision to stop carry animals. But it a little different situation because the store also was not equipped properly to care about fish… 

Let me know if you need my help I can make a call and I can ask my friend make a call.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i think by buying the betta in that said store, you are supporting that store. resist the urge to "rescue" betta's and they wont replace the betta's as quickly. less betta's being bought, less betta's being brought in the store?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoah, I tuned out a while, +1 for everything said since i last was on this thread! That guy is terrible! And @Bettachkalove, I just saw a walmart fish department on Sunday, and it was terrible! Tiny tanks, cold water, plants laying on the bottom, and not even gravel, it was a gravel STICKER that only LOOKED like gravel....At this walmart, the fish were doing not too bad but just the set up disgusts me.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

sticker gravel? they make that? O_O


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

IME, I've never seen it.....Horrible right? It's like a tank background but for the bottom and looks like gravel, I was like come on, you've got to be able to do this. And then there was these 2 taps with a sign for the employee....one red and one blue it said use red for heated tanks and blue for chilled tanks....I said this is probably bad, so I turned on both of these. The tap for "heated" tanks was (guessing here) like 68 and the blue one colder by a bit. And of course the bettas in the TINY cups, unheated, but they WERE clean, so I guess that's ok. But one thing for sure, I will NOT be buying any fish from Walmart and that first time I saw the fish department when I was down South for the day will probably be the last. Soo disappointing


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I happen to work in Walmart (they killed so many stores off...) and apparently we used to have a fish section. My manager was the fish section manager.... and she made sure to have her employee know what to do. They even treated sick fishies  and wouldn't sell them if they were sick!

Guess it depends on the people hey? Actually if the manager is in tomorrow, I will be getting the other sickly little girl (nothing against him and his wife, just against his employee) and will ask him if he'd be willing to hire me. I'd like to put forth a foot and show how fish REALLY need to be treated - and even furries too!


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> I happen to work in Walmart (they killed so many stores off...) and apparently we used to have a fish section. My manager was the fish section manager.... and she made sure to have her employee know what to do. They even treated sick fishies  and wouldn't sell them if they were sick!
> 
> Guess it depends on the people hey? Actually if the manager is in tomorrow, I will be getting the other sickly little girl (nothing against him and his wife, just against his employee) and will ask him if he'd be willing to hire me. I'd like to put forth a foot and show how fish REALLY need to be treated - and even furries too!


Nice, yes walmart has killed so many stores. At least some know a bit about fish. Sorry you kinda confused me, what are you trying to get hired for?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

the pet store here :lol: the employee hates me (her manager enjoys me coming in!) and she neglects almost all the animals asides from cats and dogs :/ I used to work there as a school project thing (work experience).


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> the pet store here :lol: the employee hates me (her manager enjoys me coming in!) and she neglects almost all the animals asides from cats and dogs :/ I used to work there as a school project thing (work experience).


Oh, well the employee isn't the one hiring you, so if the manager likes you then try for sure! Good luck.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: darn rights I will try  if...he...is...there....today..... If not I am still getting the female.

And there is a male they pulled off the shelf. a red one. he has SBD. but still kickin'  I'm going to ask her (or the manager if he is there) if I could have him possibly for free since I know what to do.... and have the time. -pulls out more housing- >.> ..... <.<


----------



## fireheartrox (Dec 31, 2011)

maybe if you try to comment on the store's feedback, it may help...... if you discuss the entire problem. it's awsome that you rescued some of them!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

they don't really have feedback  they used to have 2 stores...but with 2 kids, a farm, and 2 stores it was too much so they closed the Leduc one down and stayed here. I have spoken to him about the employee before, because of some things my friend ended up risking because of her.... like her betta's health, and possibley life.
It's just an itty bitty town store  And yeah.. to the ones saying I shouldn't support the store by getting their sick bettas...again... it isn't the manager's fault. he's a busy guy


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I didn't read the majority of these posts but if nobody mentioned the BBB then I strongly suggest it over the police or something.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

It was mentioned, that would be a good FIRST step


----------



## JustARegularFan (Feb 1, 2012)

Does he have a manager? If so, talk to him/her about it. No matter what, they have to satisfy their customers. Just to be on the safe side, I would recommend getting some other betta fanatics on board. Fish aren't meant to be treated this way by any means.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Forget the authorities, call PETA ;-)


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you have a local fish club that could join you in your fight? the more people you get on board the better, dont give up, keep calling animal rights groups, stage a protest, get the local media involved, MAKE SOME NOISE. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

scootshoot said:


> Forget the authorities, call PETA ;-)


Very few people will listen to PETA/take them seriously because of their extremist stance. They aren't for the ethical treatment of pets - they want to ban pets because apparently keeping animals at all is cruel. *rolls eyes*. If they started picketing the store, people would buy from it just to annoy them.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> the pet store here :lol: the employee hates me (her manager enjoys me coming in!) and she neglects almost all the animals asides from cats and dogs :/ I used to work there as a school project thing (work experience).


Um, you want to work for a store that sells dogs and cats? I'd think twice about that. How the fish are treated is bad but you do know about puppy mills, right? I'd never step foot in that store again and work to put them out of business as far as dogs and cats go.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Bombalurina said:


> Very few people will listen to PETA/take them seriously because of their extremist stance. They aren't for the ethical treatment of pets - they want to ban pets because apparently keeping animals at all is cruel. *rolls eyes*. If they started picketing the store, people would buy from it just to annoy them.


DITTO!

I agree, PETA is not the organization you think it is.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

I know it was mentioned once before, but I'm going to bring it up again.... be careful. While this guy is in the wrong, he has rights too. Be careful what you post in writing/on the internet and in local papers because if you pose a threat to his business he can sue you for slander/libel. It is better just to word-of-mouth warn people about the shop and to just boycott it yourself. I'd hate to see you in trouble because of this jerk who would rather pick on the little guy than clean up his act. :/


----------



## hummingbird (Dec 30, 2011)

JustARegularFan said:


> Does he have a manager? If so, talk to him/her about it. No matter what, they have to satisfy their customers. Just to be on the safe side, I would recommend getting some other betta fanatics on board. Fish aren't meant to be treated this way by any means.


No. hes an individual seller.


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

You can call the ASPCA? Better and safe. No matter which animal, they will do the possible.


----------



## hummingbird (Dec 30, 2011)

Fieldz said:


> You can call the ASPCA? Better and safe. No matter which animal, they will do the possible.


 
Already have. They said that they would do something but they havent.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

OCCUPY PET SHOP. <-- best idea, ever.

My local fish store is also killing their fish. I am not physically able to do much, but I have left a nasty (and truthful) review on the store on its google listing page, and intend to call the owner to tell them how the sick bettas in tiny cups make the store look bad. If they respond rudely, I'll call the BBB and RSPCA. Maybe even PETA. 

Since the owner of your store is belligerent, a phone call or two to several authorities might help.

Have one of your friends (since he knows your face) dress in their best job-interview clothes, and walk around with a frown, a camera and a notebook, saying nothing at all to the owner (in this case, have her walk right in, snap a pic of the bettas, frown a bit, take a few notes and walk out). It unnerves bad pet store owners badly. I have seen stores start to keep cleaner cages after doing this.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Humane societies/SPCA work for all types of animals, and rescue all animals, regardless if they have fur, feathers or fins. I would look for a local one and ask what steps can legally be taken to make sure this guy treats the animals properly. 
It's best to make sure you are doing such things with respect, even though you are seething inside.. more people will listen and help if you don't act like one of those off the wall animal rights activists. You want to make sure you properly take him out or make sure he abides by animal cruelty laws- if the store is shut down, he owns those animals and you will have to think of their welfare if he leaves as well.

Otherwise, a letter to the newspaper or a lot of local news stations have special segments for when businesses wrong people, you can check with them to see one has such a thing and report that store.

Good luck on everything, just remember- for every one store that you see doing such things, there are a hundred more out there. Sadly, we can't save them all.


----------

